# Im officially on watch



## Lifedaybyday (Mar 30, 2022)

What do you all think.I know she has a bit left to go but today was a significant change from yesterday.She is really filling up.No wax yet and she won't let me squeeze enough to ph test.Will try when hubby gets home.I know the line needs to dissappear and nipples point outward more.
Have her stalled and on camera 24/7 as of today and I will finish packing her foaling bag.However this is my first foaling.
Have more pics and heavily studied and been trying to compare pics from week before.I know all to look for.But am just excited as this is the first major change I've seen in her.
I tried to express milk last night as well to test and she wouldnt let me get enough without moving but what I got on my finger was real sticky. I ean real sticky.But had not bagged up like this picture yet.Think in less than a week I should have a baby?We went from this to this in the pics.. 
I'm thinking and hoping just a few days??


----------



## LostandFound (Mar 30, 2022)

Maybe. Or she could get fully bagged and then wait another 3 weeks. Or tonight. I try to look at the whole picture, not just the udder. But that's a pretty rapid change, I would definitely be keeping a close eye.


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Mar 30, 2022)

Anymore pics that would help determine ?


LostandFound said:


> Maybe. Or she could get fully bagged and then wait another 3 weeks. Or tonight. I try to look at the whole picture, not just the udder. But that's a pretty rapid change, I would definitely be keeping a close eye.


Anymore pics that would determine.Im going out in a bit


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 30, 2022)

Based solely off that bag I would expect more than a week left. But you never know for sure and they all build udders at different rates so it’s absolutely possible. Can you take pics of her profile from the side and from directly behind so we can see how the foal is sitting? Pictures of her lady parts would also be helpful. Also taking pictures in the morning and evening so we can compare?


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Mar 31, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Based solely off that bag I would expect more than a week left. But you never know for sure and they all build udders at different rates so it’s absolutely possible. Can you take pics of her profile from the side and from directly behind so we can see how the foal is sitting? Pictures of her lady parts would also be helpful. Also taking pictures in the morning and evening so we can compare?


Here's a few pics from this morning.Udder is the same though as yesterday. No bigger,no smaller.


----------



## Lindy Hagar (Apr 1, 2022)

Lifedaybyday said:


> Here's a few pics from this morning.Udder is the same though as yesterday. No bigger,no smaller.



Oy! I did not authorise that picture of my vagiant. lol


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Apr 2, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Based solely off that bag I would expect more than a week left. But you never know for sure and they all build udders at different rates so it’s absolutely possible. Can you take pics of her profile from the side and from directly behind so we can see how the foal is sitting? Pictures of her lady parts would also be helpful. Also taking pictures in the morning and evening so we can compare?


Udder and profile pic today.Is she getting that " v " shape?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 2, 2022)

Looks like she’s starting to drop. Are you ph testing yet?


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Apr 2, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Looks like she’s starting to drop. Are you ph testing yet?


Shes not a real in the pocket type and I have tried to get a sample but a couple days ago I could get anything and today what I got out what just a small amount but super sticky.No wax formed rhough.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 2, 2022)

So just something I’ve learned, when you test, try to get in a small cup. I use one the little medicine cups but I have friends who use basically shot glasses. That way you can evaluate color/thickness/consistency without touching. Then you can ph test so you don’t contaminate the sample. If it’s getting sticky, that’s a sign she’s getting closer. Udder is not quite to a typical foaling udder but we’ve all seen how mares can pull tricks and it’s improved since the other day. So ph testing will help a lot.


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Apr 2, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> So just something I’ve learned, when you test, try to get in a small cup. I use one the little medicine cups but I have friends who use basically shot glasses. That way you can evaluate color/thickness/consistency without touching. Then you can ph test so you don’t contaminate the sample. If it’s getting sticky, that’s a sign she’s getting closer. Udder is not quite to a typical foaling udder but we’ve all seen how mares can pull tricks and it’s improved since the other day. So ph testing will help a lot.


Yes I just went out again to try and all I got was sticky from both sides and thats all thr longer she'd let me get it.I was trying to put it in a small baggie.But what came out was just on my fingers.Sticky like honey or glue. I was under thr impression milk came first so I'm confused on wether it is colostrum.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 2, 2022)

I like to call it premilk. Not true milk at this stage. Once it’s testing ready and white it’s technically colostrum. Regular milk comes after colostrum. Another thing you can try (as gross as it sounds) is tasting the milk. Remember that lots of people drink horse milk if that makes it better . But honestly…it’ll go from bland to salty to “sweet” like cow milk. So if you can’t ph test you can try licking your finger….if you want to lol. I’ve done it a couple of time effectively….just not the most appetizing idea .


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Apr 6, 2022)

Today's mid day check.I was able to ph the last couple days.It is 6.2 or even lower because the color was lighter than the picture.
Got milk,white milk.Super lovey.Dark red vulva.Some elongation and her sides have definately seems to dissappear.I think thats everything along with these pics.
You were right milk went from bland to salty to sweet.Tonight or tommorow,fingers crossed! To.me the only thing she doesn't have yet is wax .On high alert and on camera.


----------



## Taz (Apr 6, 2022)

Sounds like she's good to go when she feels like it. Good luck on everything going well, looking forward to seeing pictures of a healthy baby and mom soon


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Apr 6, 2022)

Taz said:


> Sounds like she's good to go when she feels like it. Good luck on everything going well, looking forward to seeing pictures of a healthy baby and mom soon


Thanks! We're thinkin its gonna be a little appy!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 6, 2022)

Looking pretty promising! Do you have pics of the sire? Remember minis don’t always wax, so being on high alert like you are is exactly where you should be! Bet you have a baby in the next 24-48 hrs!


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Apr 6, 2022)

Yes! I'm excited for my nightcheck with her.Heres a couple pics of dad ❤


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 6, 2022)

Awwww he’s very cute! I edited my reply, supposed to say baby, not bay. Although bay is a possibility


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Apr 6, 2022)

We have wax and dripping milk,very swollen vulva.Im thinkin tonight is rhe night!


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Apr 7, 2022)

At about 11:20 pm last night we had a little filly!!! Not appy like we thought,what is she considered?


----------



## MerMaeve (Apr 7, 2022)

Lifedaybyday said:


> At about 11:20 pm last night we had a little filly!!! Not appy like we thought,what is she considered?


Umm, adorable?!?!?? Congrats!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 7, 2022)

Oh, congratulations!! How sweet, I'm glad everything went well with the birth.


----------



## Taz (Apr 7, 2022)

Congratulations!! So happy everyone is doing well. She looks bay to me from those pictures. Can we have more pictures please when you get a chance? So cute!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 7, 2022)

Congratulations!

Definitely bay based! But I would bet money she carries the appy gene LP. See the white hooves? They will end up striped and she will likely varnish over time. So she is considered a bay varnish Appaloosa.


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Apr 7, 2022)

So do you think she will ever get spots?


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Apr 7, 2022)

This is her hooves.


----------



## Capriole (Apr 7, 2022)

Congratulations!! I bet she will develop an Appaloosa pattern.
Many years ago I knew someone that was given a POA colt because he didn't color.....not too long after that he did start to develop spots...I don't know what pattern he finished as though.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 7, 2022)

She may not get TRUE spots. Although stranger things have happened. With LP it’s always a guessing game. She could never grow a white hair or she could end up completely white.


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Apr 7, 2022)

Fresh pictures from today! I just love her ❤
I'm really liking her color even though we didn't get a spotted one


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Apr 7, 2022)

Idk why the pics multiplied lol


----------



## Taz (Apr 7, 2022)

OMG that face, so adorable. How could you not love her?


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Apr 7, 2022)

❤


----------



## NoahG (Apr 7, 2022)

Oh my goodness. Good job mama and congrats on the cutie! I would love to have a mini foal one day (though I'd be a nervous wreck).


----------



## Kelly (Apr 15, 2022)

What a BEAUTIFUL baby! CONGRATS!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 15, 2022)

She is sooo cute! That face  I can't see enough pictures!


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Apr 15, 2022)

She i



s a sweetheart and has bonded with my daughter.So sociable she is!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 16, 2022)

What awesome pictures. She will be a lover


----------



## ValerieS (Apr 20, 2022)

She’s absolutely beautifulyou never know how they’ll change sometimes it’s shocking but she doesn’t need to she’s perfect
I’m not one to understand the genetics much I’d love to lol but this boy of mine came from a solid white sire and a solid chestnut dam. He was born completely grey NO spots what so ever, friends mistaked him for a mini donkey I’m not kidding!!! They magically started to appear as he grew it was crazy.


----------



## Taz (Apr 20, 2022)

ValerieS said:


> She’s absolutely beautifulyou never know how they’ll change sometimes it’s shocking but she doesn’t need to she’s perfect❤
> I’m not one to understand the genetics much I’d love to lol but this boy of mine came from a solid white sire and a solid chestnut dam. He was born completely grey NO spots what so ever, friends mistaked him for a mini donkey I’m not kidding!!! They magically started to appear as he grew it was crazy.


He's beautiful. His dad might have been an appy who greyed out, he didn't get the grey pasted on to him.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 20, 2022)

Sounds like his sire may have been a few spot appaloosa. Nice boy! If you get bored with him, feel free to send him my way!

P.S...I can't covet the filly, as your daughter is already bonded to her. My gut instinct is that she might develop some apps color too. I see tiny hints around her fetlocks, at the base of the hairs in her neck, and something about the coloring round her eyes reminds me of what's called "goggles"--that indicate a future color change.

At any rate, she's lovely.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 20, 2022)

Wow! He is beautiful. The best looking donkey I've seen


----------



## ValerieS (Apr 20, 2022)

Taz said:


> He's beautiful. His dad must have been an appy who greyed out, he didn't get the grey pasted on to him.


Gosh his sire didn’t look to me like he had any appy in him. He was solid white like a little unicorn with dark hooves. I picked the baby up at only 6 weeks old. The ex owners said the dams milk dried up prematurely and they were VERY open about their disappointment in his color and chose not to bottle feed crazy huh
Either way moral of the story there’s sometimes a surprise ending


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Apr 20, 2022)

ValerieS said:


> She’s absolutely beautifulyou never know how they’ll change sometimes it’s shocking but she doesn’t need to she’s perfect❤
> I’m not one to understand the genetics much I’d love to lol but this boy of mine came from a solid white sire and a solid chestnut dam. He was born completely grey NO spots what so ever, friends mistaked him for a mini donkey I’m not kidding!!! They magically started to appear as he grew it was crazy.


Thank you ❤ I cant see your pic though but seems everyone else can darn it.


----------



## ValerieS (Apr 20, 2022)

Lifedaybyday said:


> Thank you ❤ I cant see your pic though but seems everyone else can darn it.


It was a video here I screen shot some pics off it


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Apr 20, 2022)

Omg I love him.I love grey horses ❤


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Apr 22, 2022)

Is she already trying to have a color change? Her face is starting to change...Perhaps just from rubbing?

..She turned 2 weeks old yesterday!!


----------



## Lifedaybyday (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Standards Equine (Apr 22, 2022)

What a little darling! Congratulations <3


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 23, 2022)

I can't tell on the color because I keep drowning in those beautiful dark doe eyes!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 23, 2022)

How cute . you will notice many colour changes over the next year or so. I find its often than not until they drop their foal fur , you really start to see their true colouring


----------



## Dickel (Apr 28, 2022)

MerMaeve said:


> Umm, adorable?!?!?? Congrats!


Sorry that I missed this! she is a sweet looker.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 1, 2022)

How's the baby doing, going into May?


----------



## Lifedaybyday (May 1, 2022)

Doing great!!! Sweet as can be but also a little pistol! 
Just had another little filly born on Friday and anxiously awaiting our third foaling which should be any day.
We will have a little break till the end of July and have our 4th and final foal for the year!


----------



## Lifedaybyday (May 1, 2022)

Lifedaybyday said:


> Doing great!!! Sweet as can be but also a little pistol!
> Just had another little filly born on Friday and anxiously awaiting our third foaling which should be any day.
> We will have a little break till the end of July and have our 4th and final foal for the year!


She has shed/scratched off alot of fur.She just turned 3 weeks.


----------



## HersheyMint (May 2, 2022)

Hi, would love to see more pictures


----------



## Lifedaybyday (May 3, 2022)

Baby #1 that everyone has already seen


----------



## Lifedaybyday (May 3, 2022)

Baby #2 born a week ago


----------



## Lifedaybyday (May 3, 2022)

Tiny Tiny 


Baby # 3 born today.


----------



## Lifedaybyday (May 3, 2022)

All fillies,all births,babies and moms doing well.My heart is full and I feel so blessed.
Baby#4 due end of July! You think we can get 4/4 fillies lol?!?!??!


----------



## HersheyMint (May 3, 2022)

Just when I thought babies can't get any cuter, you go and show 2 more. All are so precious! Congratulations! ❤ I'm loving on them from here


----------



## HersheyMint (May 3, 2022)

And so happy all of the deliveries went good and and mamas are doing fine❤


----------



## Lifedaybyday (May 3, 2022)

Thank you,me too!!


----------



## Lifedaybyday (May 3, 2022)

These are the first babies we've ever foaled.I studied,studied,studied lol.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 7, 2022)

Congratulations! Love the pictures. Happy Mothers Day to your whole barn! ❤


----------



## Dickel (May 8, 2022)

Lifedaybyday said:


> Tiny Tiny View attachment 47073
> View attachment 47074
> View attachment 47075
> Baby # 3 born today.


I love it!


----------



## HersheyMint (May 9, 2022)

Lifedaybyday, How is everyone doing?


----------



## Lifedaybyday (May 9, 2022)

Everyone is doing great!


----------

